# Quilt/Duvet/Comforter



## Johnny519

I want to know if comforter is mainly used in American English, and duvet is basically used in British English, and quilt is commonly used in both to refer to the thing that people use to sleep in?


----------



## Florentia52

Duvet and comforter are both used in AE, although comforter is more common.

A quilt is something different, and that word is used in both AE and BE.


----------



## DonnyB

In BE it's a "duvet".

Over here, "comforter" is used as a synonym for a baby's dummy.


----------



## Johnny519

OK, thank you Florentia. Here next is the explanation of quilt by MW.

a bed coverlet of two layers of cloth filled with padding (as down or batting) held in place by ties or stitched designs. And I googled the pictures of quilt, it seems that a quilt is pretty thin bedding accessory, but it's much thicker than simple bedspread.

But comforter or duvet is something comparatively thick with a fillin used mostly in Winter by people.

Is this right?


----------



## Johnny519

DonnyB said:


> In BE it's a "duvet".
> 
> Over here, "comforter" is used as a synonym for a baby's dummy.



Thank you, DonnyB, I've noticed that. Comforter in BE means pacifier that you give a crybaby.


----------



## Loob

You might find this previous thread helpful, Johnny: blanket or comforter.

(It contains some discussion of _quilt_ and _duvet_ as well as _blanket_ and _comforter_.)


----------



## Elwintee

Johnny519 said:


> Thank you, DonnyB, I've noticed that. Comforter in BE means pacifier that you give a crybaby.



Well actually we give a dummy/comforter to a 'crying baby' (or to ensure one doesn't start crying).  A 'cry baby' is a child or person who is making too much of a small injury or trouble.


----------



## Annacdote

This discussion has been added to a previous thread. Cagey, moderator. 

I was wondering if there's a difference between the words "comforter" and "duvet". In literature I have yet to see the latter. Therefore, is there any difference between the two?


----------



## Andygc

The difference is in a dictionary, Annacdote. Note that there are differences between AE and BE. comforter and duvet


----------



## Annacdote

I can't really find the difference. As the definition of duvet is "a quilt, often with a removable cover;
comforter", they, to me, seem like synonyms.


----------



## Andygc

Looking at the Collins defintions on those dictionary links:
Comforter

a person or thing that comforts
_chiefly brit _a woollen scarf
a baby's dummy
_us_ a quilted bed covering
Duvet

another name for continental quilt
Also called: duvet jacket a down-filled jacket used esp by mountaineers
Those look different to me. They share one meaning, but a baby can't suck a duvet, or an old man wear a duvet round his neck.


----------



## Annacdote

Well, surely they are different that way  Haha. To be more clear, I meant comforter vs. duvet as in the thing you've got on your bed. Is there a difference then? For example, are duvets thicker than comforters in that context?


----------



## Myridon

Do you see "a removable cover" in the duvet definition which is not in the comforter definition?
A duvet is sometimes a plain, white thing that goes inside a "bag" (a duvet cover) that is decorative.


----------



## entangledbank

A traditional quilt has the covering sewn down in squares (it's 'quilted'). A duvet, doona, or continental quilt has the covering loose. The idea is that you can make it warmer or cooler by rearranging the material inside it. (I've never managed to make this work, though.)


----------



## Annacdote

Ah, great. Thanks! Now I get it, I think. Let's check...

You put a duvet cover over the duvet. Then a comforter on top of it all, more as a blanket.


----------



## Andygc

Annacdote said:


> Ah, great. Thanks! Now I get it, I think. Let's check...
> 
> You put a duvet cover over the duvet. Then a comforter on top of it all, more as a blanket.


I don't. A comforter is something an American sleeps under. I sleep under a duvet. I put the duvet *inside *a duvet cover - the cover can be washed, the duvet cannot.

Before we had duvets (and before we had central heating) I slept under a sheet, one or two blankets and, on top of that, a quilt (a posh one was an "eiderdown" - because it was filled with down, not feathers). The quilt was only slightly wider than the mattress and was kept in place by a counterpane (a sort of thin blanket). You'll need an American to confirm this, but I think a comforter is the equivalent of the quilt I slept under when I was young.



entangledbank said:


> The idea is that you can make it warmer or cooler by rearranging the material inside it.


Not these days. All the duvets I've seen* now in the UK are quilted or pocketed so the filling cannot be shaken down to one end - I think it only ever worked with feather or down, not with the modern hollow fibre fillings.

* we bought a new one recently, so the comment is based on research


----------



## JulianStuart

Myridon said:


> Do you see "a removable cover" in the duvet definition which is not in the comforter definition?
> A duvet is sometimes a plain, white thing that goes inside a "bag" (a duvet cover) that is decorative.


We have several different "weight" comforters, for different weather  They are all covered by removable, washable "comforter covers", also of different weight fabrics.  The comforters have synthetic fibre filling so they can be washed if necessary.  When I grew up the "fluff-filled" thing that went on top of the blankets was called an eiderdown.  In some quarters that might be called a comforter today.


----------



## Parla

> You'll need an American to confirm this, but I think a comforter is the equivalent of the quilt I slept under when I was young.


To me, a comforter and a quilt are the same thing. I didn't encounter the word "duvet" until I was an adult and became acquainted with contemporary BE.


----------



## JulianStuart

I suppose I should add that we have quite a few quilts (my wife made them) - they do not go inside covers and are both decorative and functional.  They have a thin layer of insulation quilted between the outer (pieced) fabric cover layers and can provide additional warmth when needed but usually remain as decorative covers on the beds in the guest room.  In that sense they function differently than duvets and (our) comforters, which are the primary insulation replacing blankets.  When we use a duvet/comforter cover, we also use a top sheet, although it is not strictly necessary if the cover is intended for frequent washing


----------



## Junwei Guo

Andygc said:


> I don't. A comforter is something an American sleeps under. I sleep under a duvet. I put the duvet *inside *a duvet cover - the cover can be washed, the duvet cannot.
> 
> Before we had duvets (and before we had central heating) I slept under a sheet, one or two blankets and, on top of that, a quilt (a posh one was an "eiderdown" - because it was filled with down, not feathers). The quilt was only slightly wider than the mattress and was kept in place by a counterpane (a sort of thin blanket). You'll need an American to confirm this, but I think a comforter is the equivalent of the quilt I slept under when I was young.
> 
> Not these days. All the duvets I've seen* now in the UK are *quilted or pocketed* so the filling cannot be shaken down to one end - I think it only ever worked with feather or down, not with the modern hollow fibre fillings.
> 
> * we bought a new one recently, so the comment is based on research


Hi, Andygc,
What's the difference between quilted and pocketed?
Thanks=)


----------



## JulianStuart

Junwei Guo said:


> Hi, Andygc,
> What's the difference between quilted and pocketed?
> Thanks=)


The design of the stitching that joins the two outer layers.  quilted frequently means the stitches themselves for a pattern while "pocketed" is just a rectangular grid of stitched, trapping each clump of stuff into a small rectangular area.  Below is a simple meander quilting pattern.


----------



## zaffy

Here we can see two pillows and a comforter/duvet, right?  Now both the pillows and the comforter/duvet are wrapped with green what? I mean what do we call the green cloth covers that we can replace once they are unfresh/dirty/smelly etc. Here in Poland we replace them every two weeks or perhaps once a month. Hotels replace them once a week, I believe.


----------



## Myridon

The pillows are in pillow shams.  I'd guess that's a bedspread because it reaches the floor but I'd need to see how it's made (if it comes apart) to verify that it's not a duvet, etc.


----------



## JulianStuart

I call them pillow cases and duvet/comforter covers.  They are typically the same material that sheets are made of.  We use a top sheet _and_ a duvert cover, so we wash the top sheet quite frequently, and the duvet cover not so often.  Some of our duvet covers are thicker than sheet material.


----------



## heypresto

For me, they are pillow cases and duvet/quilt covers respectively.


----------



## Myridon

I didn't notice the corner of the sheet showing. It's not usual for the sheets and pillowcases to exactly match the outer bedclothes.  Those may be pillowcases since they are the same as the sheets..


----------



## JulianStuart

Myridon said:


> It's not usual for the sheets and pillowcases to exactly match the _outer_ bedclothes.  Those may be pillowcases since they are the same as the sheets..


The big item is the duvet in its cover and Zaffy appears not to use a top sheet, so it is the item that touches the sleeper directly - with noted consequences


----------



## heypresto

Being surrounded by those leaves would put anyone to sleep.


----------



## zaffy

I see. So if you use different names for the pillow thing (case) and the duvet thing (cover), what do you call the whole set when you buy it? Here in Poland you always buy a set, including both the cases and the cover. But we have one name for it. I don't think you use two different names,


----------



## Ponyprof

Duvet cover and two pillow cases which are typically sold as a matched set.


----------



## zaffy

Ponyprof said:


> Duvet cover and two pillow cases which are typically sold as a matched set.



Ok, but how do you word a full sentence? Does this work?

"I guess I need to buy a new matched set for my bed"


----------



## DonnyB

I would ask for/look for "a duvet set" or "a bedding set".


----------



## Myridon

JulianStuart said:


> The big item is the duvet in its cover


I can't tell that by just seeing the outside. I also can't see if there's a top sheet or not.


----------



## zaffy

DonnyB said:


> I would ask for/look for "a duvet set" or "a bedding set".


Thanks, that's what I needed. And now how would I ask someone about how often they change those things? Does this conversation work?

A: Ashley, come over to my place tonight. 
B: Oh I can't make it. I need to replace/change all the bedding sets.
A: But you won't be doing it all night, will you? 
B: It does take a lot of time. My bedroom plus my kids' ones. 
A: Didn't you replace/change them only last week? How often  do you replace/change your cases and covers? 
B: Hard to say. Once I feel they are unfresh.


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> I don't think you use two different names,


The set consists of the things with their own names:  pillow cases and duvet cover.


----------



## DonnyB

zaffy said:


> Thanks, that's what I needed. And now how would I ask someone about how often they change those things? Does this conversation work?
> 
> A: Ashley, come over to my place tonight.
> B: Oh I can't make it. I need to replace/change all the bedding sets.
> A: But you won't be doing it all night, will you?
> B: It does take a lot of time. My bedroom plus my kids' ones.
> A: Didn't you replace/change them only last week? How often  do you replace/change your cases and covers?
> B: Hard to say. Once I feel they are unfresh.


If you're only going to take them off to wash them and put clean ones on, then in BE you say you're going to "change the beds".

If you said you were going to "replace the bedding" it would usually be interpreted to mean that you were going to buy new sets.


----------



## Myridon

Generally, you buy a sheet set / a set of sheets (fitted sheet, top sheet, and pillowcases) and a "big thing" separately.  Your sheets usually are a coordinating color with the big thing, not "matchy-matchy." The big thing can come in a set with pillow shams and sometimes even matching throw pillows.  If the sheet set and the big thing are sold together, it's called "a bed in a bag" - these are usually cheaper quality in my experience.


----------



## zaffy

DonnyB said:


> If you're only going to take them off to wash them and put clean ones on, then in BE you say you're going to "change the beds".



So even if I'm talking about one bed, I make it plural?

'Mum, isn't time to change the beds in my room?'


----------



## Loob

If you're talking about one bed, it's _change the bed._


----------



## kentix

Most Americans don't use that system at all. What you'll normally get here in a basic set is a top sheet, a fitted sheet (it has elastic to go around the mattress) and two to four pillow cases, all in matching fabric. On top of that you can add (your own) one or more blankets, and a bedspread or a comforter. The only thing that goes inside anything else is the pillows in the pillowcases.





If you go bigger it usually also comes with a comforter, maybe a bed skirt and a number of shams and decorative pillows. The comforter is all one piece. There is no inside, outside or cover. If you want to wash it you have to wash the whole thing.






More commonly, you buy a separate comforter set that doesn't include the sheets and pillowcases. As Myridon said, the quality of these all-in-one sets might not be so great. You can always spend more and buy pieces individually.

In the original, those don't look like the shape of pillowcases to me and the thing on the bed looks like a bedspread.


----------



## Ponyprof

zaffy said:


> Thanks, that's what I needed. And now how would I ask someone about how often they change those things? Does this conversation work?
> 
> A: Ashley, come over to my place tonight.
> B: Oh I can't make it. I need to replace/change all the bedding sets.
> A: But you won't be doing it all night, will you?
> B: It does take a lot of time. My bedroom plus my kids' ones.
> A: Didn't you replace/change them only last week? How often  do you replace/change your cases and covers?
> B: Hard to say. Once I feel they are unfresh.



I would just say I was changing sheets and doing laundry. I mean maybe within my household I'd say I'm changing the duvet covers today as opposed to just changing the sheets. But honestly talking to a friend, I'd probably just say I was getting caught up on housework and laundry. 

I just can't see bothering to give that much detail to someone outside the household. But then I can't see spending an evening doing housework if there was a social invitation on offer, unless there was some urgency like "My in-laws are arriving tomorrow so I have to stay home and deep clean the house tonight."


----------



## zaffy

kentix said:


> If you go bigger it usually also comes with a comforter, maybe a bed skirt and a number of shams and decorative pillows. The comforter is all one piece.



Just looked at the 10-piece set, and it includes pillow shams (cases), however why doesn't it include the comforter cover?


----------



## Ponyprof

kentix said:


> Most Americans don't use that system at all. What you'll normally get here in a basic set is a top sheet, a fitted sheet (it has elastic to go around the mattress) and two to four pillow cases, all in matching fabric. On top of that you can add (your own) one or more blankets, and a bedspread or a comforter. The only thing that goes inside anything else is the pillows in the pillowcases.
> 
> View attachment 45881
> 
> If you go bigger it usually also comes with a comforter, maybe a bed skirt and a number of shams and decorative pillows. The comforter is all one piece. There is no inside, outside or cover. If you want to wash it you have to wash the whole thing.
> View attachment 45882
> View attachment 45883
> 
> In the original, those don't look like the shape of pillowcases to me and the thing on the bed looks a bedspread.



Interesting. I bet this depends on climate.

The down duvet with seperate decorative cover appeared in Canada at the end of the 1970s and caught on quite widely because the winters here range from chilly to subarctic.

But it's true that in much of the USA the down duvet is way too warm even in winter and you can get by with a blanket and bedspread or a lighter weight machine washable comforter. Comforters don't take covers because the whole thing is washable.

Before the introduction of the down duvet, we used sheets, wool blankets, and a thin bed spread or quilt in Canada. Of course now wool blankets have completely disappeared except for the insanely expensive Hudson's Bay Point blankets.

We always understood the down duvet originated in Scandinavia. This may or may not be true.


----------



## JulianStuart

The "shell" i_s_ the cover.  The set contains a top sheet, so the cover/comforter is not regularly washed - it does not come into contact with the sleeper (see #24) - so it does not quickly get "unfresh" as you put it..


----------



## kentix

Here is an explanation Wal-Mart gives in its product listing for a duvet cover on their site.

*Product Highlights*

WHAT'S INSIDE: Our set includes 1 Queen Duvet Cover (90" x 90") with Button Closure, Corner Ties and 2 matching Pillow Shams (26" x 20")
WHAT IS IT: It's like a pillowcase to protect your duvet or comforter, and an affordable way to freshen the look of your bedding.

I think that alone tells you how common the concept is - or, in this case, isn't.  

I'm in Wal-Mart right this moment (thank them for my pictures above) and I don't see a single duvet or cover for sale.


----------



## zaffy

JulianStuart said:


> The "shell" i_s_ the cover


I see. I didn't realise it worked that way in the US. Here a sleeper is covered directly by the duvet, so it does need a cover or you would need to wash it very often. We don't use top sheets. So the divet/comforter is not wrapped in anything in the US. Right?


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> I see. I didn't realise it worked that way in the US. Here a sleeper is covered directly by the duvet, so it does need a cover or you would need to wash it very often. We don't use top sheets. So the divet/comforter is not wrapped in anything in the US. Right?


It works both ways - it is not uniform throughout the US  _Our personal _duvet/comforters contain the filling in a plain cover which we cover with a duvet cover. Sometimes we use a separate top sheet, to reduce the frequency of washing the comforter cover; sometimes we don't use a top sheet so we need to wash the comforter cover more often. Others use comforters like the one shown in the set ,with a top sheet and possibly blankets too, so it is more like a bedspread.


----------



## kentix

Ponyprof said:


> Interesting. I bet this depends on climate.


I grew up in Minnesota in that era but I don't remember that trend reaching there. I moved away many years ago, though, so maybe it's become more popular in the meantime. I did buy my mother a comforter set just last year in Michigan, a cold state bordering Canada, and it was pretty much the same as in my pictures. I don't remember seeing duvets/covers for sale, although I didn't specifically look.


----------



## Ponyprof

zaffy said:


> I see. I didn't realise it worked that way in the US. Here a sleeper is covered directly by the duvet, so it does need a cover or you would need to wash it very often. We don't use top sheets. So the divet/comforter is not wrapped in anything in the US. Right?



A down duvet needs a duvet cover because it is difficult to wash a down duvet. I think you need to dry clean them. A down duvet typically just has a white cotton exterior, like a pillow. Even with using a top sheet, people want a cover on their down duvet (it also helps stop feathers from prickling you).

A comforter these days is generally a polyfill stuffing and cotton or polyester cotton outside.  The whole thing can go in the washing machine and dryer and come out fine. So they don't need an extra cover and the outside has an attractive pattern and colour.

I happen to have a duvet made with wool fibres because I tested minorly allergic to down feathers at some point. But same as a down duvet, it takes a duvet cover, and needs drycleaning.

Thinking about all this, a machine washable synthetic fill comforter that can be laundered every week certainly sounds more hygienic!!


----------



## kentix

You won't generally find duvets in American hotels and motels, for instance. They overwhelmingly use the standard American arrangement of fitted sheet, flat sheet, blanket, bedspread/comforter.


----------



## zaffy

1. Coming back to the 10-piece set shown by Kentix (thanks for the pics) I'm still confused. Why does it include pillow *shams* and pillow *cases*? From what I read in this thread, pillow shams and cases are the same thing, just different names. 

2. So the 'fitted sheet' goes around the mattress, and the 'flat sheet' will serve as the top sheet, that is, we can cover with it, right?


----------



## Ponyprof

kentix said:


> You won't generally find duvets in American hotels and motels, for instance. They overwhelmingly use the standard American arrangement of fitted sheet, flat sheet, blanket, bedspread/comforter.



Oh yes. And machine washable blankets too. Everything needs to be washable even if they don't wash them as often as they might. It's the same in Canada.

I feel that I have had down duvets in very high end hotels, but I can't imagine what I would have been doing in one except going to a conference. And years ago.


----------



## Ponyprof

zaffy said:


> 1. Coming back to the 10-piece set shown by Kentix (thanks for the pics) I'm still confused. Why does it include pillow *shams* and pillow *cases*? From what I read in this thread, pillow shams and cases are the same thing, just different names.
> 
> 2. So the 'fitted sheet' goes around the mattress, and the 'flat sheet' will serve as the top sheet, that is, we can cover with it, right?



1. It is possible that the pillow cases fit the oblong pillows you sleep on and the shams fit the square decorative cushions that you clutter your bed with in the daytime and kick onto the floor at night .

Yes, I just went back and looked at the package. You can see small square cushions in a coordinating color scheme on the bed along with the actual pillows for sleeping on.

2. Yes, fitted sheet on mattress and top sheet to cover the sleeper.


----------



## Myridon

The pillow sham is like a duvet cover for pillows.  You put the pillowcase matching the sheets on the pillow.  Then you put the pillow in the pillow sham and use it to decorate the bed.  If you want to sleep on those pillows, you have to take them out of the sham.  I usually put my old pillows in the shams, then you don't need to bother with taking the pillow in and out.
1 = pillowcase - pillow goes in from the side. same fabric as sheets.
2 = pillow sham - pillow goes in from the back. same fabric as duvet cover/comforter/bedspread.  May have a decorative edge.


----------



## kentix

Ponyprof said:


> the shams fit the square decorative pillows that you clutter your bed with in the daytime and kick onto the floor at night


Yes, that's what I understand (but I'm no expert). The shams are purely decorative and you don't put your head on them to sleep like you do a regular pillow in a regular pillowcase. You put them aside at night. There are several funny scenes in the movie "Along Came Polly" where the usefulness of a whole bunch of little decorative pillows on a bed is the cause of contention.


----------



## Ponyprof

zaffy said:


> I see. I didn't realise it worked that way in the US. Here a sleeper is covered directly by the duvet, so it does need a cover or you would need to wash it very often. We don't use top sheets. So the divet/comforter is not wrapped in anything in the US. Right?



North America is a huge place with huge variations in climate summer and winter. And huge variations in income, heating or air conditioning, and what's actually available in local stores.

My subjective experience suggests that people who trend younger and male tend to use less bedding than those who trend older and female . At this very moment there is an 18 year old boy settling into his college dorm determined to use an unzipped sleeping bag on a bare mattress to save time, effort, and quarters on doing laundry. And in another city, there is his grandmother putting blankets plus duvet plus hand made patchwork quilt plus half a dozen matching cushions and a teddy bear on the brass bed in the guest room. 

It's hard to know what's actually "standard" because even when you visit friends, you don't really see the bedroom .


----------



## kentix

I basically agree with that. Everybody has their own idea of what's comfortable and stylish. My senior year in college I slept on a (cushy) blanket on the floor every night.

But I will say that what you find being sold in your local stores is a pretty good indicator of what's most common in that area. Stores stock what sells. And those kinds of bedding sets are in every store that sells bedding here. I have yet to see a duvet. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen one in person.

When I first heard the word a long time ago I think I thought it was something to do with a dining room.

(Perhaps duvets might be more prominent in higher end bedding stores that I don't have much occasion to visit.)


----------



## zaffy

To be honest, I don't believe the US system works. I mean, if you put a top sheet over you, and then a comforter or a blanket, I will never believe that you wake up in the same configuration. I'm pretty sure the top sheet will end up on one side of the bed or in your legs and then you have direct contact with the comforter, which means it will get unfresh pretty soon. So that's why we use just the comforter, always inside a cover. After all, it is way easier to wash just the cover rather than the whole comforter.


----------



## Hildy1

zaffy said:


> I mean, if you put a top sheet over you, and then a comforter or a blanket, I will never believe that you wake up in the same configuration.


Some people sleep more wildly than others.


----------



## Hildy1

Ponyprof said:


> It is possible that the pillow cases fit the oblong pillows you sleep on and the shams fit the square decorative cushions that you clutter your bed with in the daytime and kick onto the floor at night .




However, the extra pillow (in the sham) is not always useless. The two pillows together make a comfortable back rest for people who like to read in bed.

Also, some people like to sleep with their head elevated. During the day, the pillow in the sham is on top, looking decorative. At night, it takes about a second to switch the two pillows so that the one in the plain case is on top, to sleep on. The plain pillow case is washed more often than the sham.

As for the multiple other pillows and cushions one sometime sees, I have no idea what they're for, except to be tossed on the floor or on a chair at night, as Ponyprof and kentix say.


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> To be honest, I don't believe the US system works. I mean, if you put a top sheet over you, and then a comforter or a blanket, I will never believe that you wake up in the same configuration. I'm pretty sure the top sheet will end up on one side of the bed or in your legs and then you have direct contact with the comforter, which means it will get unfresh pretty soon. So that's why we use just the comforter, always inside a cover. After all, it is way easier to wash just the cover rather than the whole comforter.


(It's not the "US system").  Well, you'd be  dead wrong.  We've slept like that for decades and the sheet is _always_ between us and the comforter.
Right now we have a lightweight comforter in a lightweight comforter cover.  I start the night with no covers, pull the sheet over me as and when it starts to cool down (not much these days with daytime high in the high 30s °C ~95-100° F ), and in the pre-dawn cold - if it ever happens, I reach for the comforter. So I have three degrees of covering while a duvet alone would only be two. We may be unusual in US with no airconditioning...


----------



## kentix

Myridon said:


> You put the pillowcase matching the sheets on the pillow. Then you put the pillow in the pillow sham and use it to decorate the bed.


In the picture of the bedding set I posted it says the shams fit pillows 20 x 26 inches and the pillowcases fit pillows 20 x 28 inches.


----------



## Myridon

kentix said:


> In the picture of the bedding set I posted it says the shams fit pillows 20 x 26 inches and the pillowcases fit pillows 20 x 28 inches.


"Standard" (not queen or king) pillows are 20 x 26 inches.  Shams open in the back so you can't use the "extra bit" at the side if your pillows are a little bit big.  Queen pillows are 20 x 30 so I don't know what use a 20 x 28 inch pillowcase is.


----------



## kentix

So is that part of what makes it a sham, it opens at the back?


----------



## Myridon

Read post #54 again.  Shams are decorative - having that open hole flapping about at the side isn't particularly decorative.
The back of a sham.


----------



## kentix

So, yes.


----------



## natkretep

zaffy said:


> I'm pretty sure the top sheet will end up on one side of the bed or in your legs and then you have direct contact with the comforter, which means it will get unfresh pretty soon.


The top sheet can be tucked in and therefore stays in position.

Over here, it's also common to use long pillows or bolsters or Dutch wives (for hugging and keeping warm).


----------

